# Serbian/Croatian: Have/Has been



## kloie

Now I would like to know How to form the present continous.
I have been wanting to do to Germany
Ja želim ići u Njemačku
She has been watching tv all day
Ona gleda Televiziju cijeli dan
Thanks in advance


----------



## VelikiMag

kloie said:


> I have been wanting to do to Germany I want to go to Germany (_to want_ is a non-continuous verb)
> Ja želim ići u Njemačku
> 
> She has been watching tv all day
> Ona gleda televiziju cijeli dan


----------



## kloie

Thanks, and i do not see the special letters.

MOD EDIT: A PM explaining that feature is coming your way.


----------



## Jezikova Juha

kloie said:


> Now I would like to know How to form the present continous.
> I have been wanting to do to Germany
> Ja želim ići u Njemačku
> She has been watching tv all day
> Ona gleda Televiziju cijeli dan
> Thanks in advance



Hello everyone! I believe I'm the newest kid on the block, arrived by sheer chance this morning. 
I don't know whether this is relevant anymore as the last post is a few days old. I like to think that I'm at least bilingual (BCS/English) and reading through the thread I see an error.
Context is very important in translating, so please bare with me. I'm not an expert in linguistics but I have to disagree with VelikiMag when he says (sorry don't know how to quote a quote): 

Quote 10847578
(to want is a non-continuous verb)

In English it is correct to say "I have been WANTING TO go (not do as in original txt) to Germany" which would translate to "Oduvijek sam željela/želio ići u Njemačku", though possibly incorrect you could also say "Oduvijek želim (ići) u Njemačku" or when translated into English "Oduvijek sam imala/o želju ići u Njemačku" would be "I have always wanted (had the urge, had the wish) to go to Germany"

Hope this is OK, I have a great love for all the BCS languages. Being a native speaker I still rather prefer "Jezici s našeg govornog područja"


----------



## Orlin

Jezikova Juha said:


> In English it is correct to say "I have been WANTING TO go (not do as in original txt) to Germany" which would translate to "Oduvijek sam željela/želio ići u Njemačku", though possibly incorrect you could also say "Oduvijek želim (ići) u Njemačku" or when translated into English "Oduvijek sam imala/o želju ići u Njemačku" would be "I have always wanted (had the urge, had the wish) to go to Germany"
> 
> Hope this is OK, I have a great love for all the BCS languages. Being a native speaker I still rather prefer "Jezici s našeg govornog područja"


A zašto ne "Uvijek sam željela/želio ići u Njemačku"?


----------



## kloie

Thanks for the corrections I did not mean to say(do).


----------



## VelikiMag

Jezikova Juha said:


> I'm not an expert in linguistics but I have to disagree with VelikiMag when he says: "to want is a non-continuous verb".
> 
> In English it is correct to say "I have been WANTING TO go to Germany" which would translate to "Oduvijek sam željela/želio ići u Njemačku".



Ja i ne sumnjam da se konstrukcija _I have been wanting to_ može čuti u razgovornom jeziku i to od izvornih govornika, sa namjerom da se istakne trajanje same radnje. Međutim, "non-continuous" glagole nije valjano upotrijebiti u takvoj formi, barem ne u nekom zvaničnom tekstu. Budući da iskazuju neku vrstu stanja, logički gledano oni ne mogu proizvoljno započinjati i završavati se.
Evo i spiska sa primjerima pa prosudi sam.

Što se tiče konkretnog primjera "Oduvijek sam željela/želio ići u Njemačku", najbolji engleski prevod bi bio _I always wanted to go to Germany, _zato što je takva konstrukcija najviše idiomatična.


----------



## VelikiMag

Orlin said:


> A zašto ne "Uvijek sam željela/želio ići u Njemačku"?


Može i tako, naravno. _Oduvijek_ se možda malo više koristi u iskazivanju nekakvih želja. Ako se ta želja već ostvarila, možda je malo bolje reći _oduvijek_, mada je to samo moj subjektivni utisak. Ali i da kažeš tako kao što si napisao, ne bi pogriješio ni najmanje.


----------



## Duya

_Oduvijek_ ima konotaciju "present perfecta": sve do *sada*. _Uvijek_ je više vanvremenski, i generalno se odnosi i na događaje iz budućnosti; često se može zamijeniti sintagmom _svaki put_.


----------



## Orlin

VelikiMag said:


> Što se tiče konkretnog primjera "Oduvijek sam željela/želio ići u Njemačku", najbolji engleski prevod bi bio _I always wanted to go to Germany, _zato što je takva konstrukcija najviše idiomatična.


 


Duya said:


> _Oduvijek_ ima konotaciju "present perfecta": sve do *sada*. _Uvijek_ je više vanvremenski, i generalno se odnosi i na događaje iz budućnosti; često se može zamijeniti sintagmom _svaki put_.


Možda bi u takvom slučaju _I *have* always wanted to go to Germany _bilo najbolji prevod pošto:
1. BCS perfekt može da bude ekvivalentan i engl. Past Simple i Pr. Perfect u zavisnosti od konteksta.
2. Moj osećaj pokazuje da je ovde potreban Pr. Perfect.
Po meni mora de se javi neki stručniji u engleskom ili da se postavi pitabje na English Only.


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> Možda bi u takvom slučaju _I *have* always wanted to go to Germany_.



Ja bih isto tako preveo, ali ne smatram sebe stručnijim za engleski...

WR ima temu o svemu: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=162440

ima i ova, ali me na pola zaboljela glava :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2032542&page=2


----------



## Orlin

Mislim da u svakom slučaju baš ovde nije najbolje mesto za rasprave o engleskom.U stvari ja nikada ne posećujem forum English Only.


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> U stvari ja nikada ne posećujem forum English Only.



Ne znam zašto me to ne čudi...


----------



## Jezikova Juha

Pozz svima, možda treba pogledati stvar iz drugčije perspektive.
WANTING je na engleskom pridjev koji označava manjak, nedostatak nečega. U nekom prenesenom/pjesničkom značenju želju(wishing)/češnju(longing)/htjenje za nečim; što bi se iz originalnog teksta moglo shvatiti. Kontekst i što li je pjesnik hito reći su vrlo bitni kod prijevoda s bilo kojeg jezika. Mislim da baš zbog toga i postoje ovakva mjesta. 

oxforddictionaries.com/definition/wanting

myenglishteacher.net/gerunds.html (skoro od kraja stranice pitanja i odgovori br. 5)

verb2verbe.com/conjugation/english-verb/want.aspx

thesaurus.yourdictionary.com/wanting


----------



## Duya

Ma i ne tvrdimo da ne postoji riječ _wanting,_ ali samo kao pridjev ili particip. Samo kažemo da nijedan _nejtiv spiker_ ne bi upotrijebio konstrukciju "I have been wanting" ili "I am wanting", pošto je to non-continuous verb.

Odlutasmo mi...


----------



## Bosta

As a native English speaker can I explain one thing. I don't know if it will help this discussion or not.

There is a difference in meaning between "I always wanted to go ...'' and " I have always wanted to go ..."

I always wanted to go = sounds pessimistic as though it was in the past and you no longer think it is a possiblity, like maybe it's too late.

I've always wanted to go = sounds as though you still definitely want to go and it is a possibility.

It's a sort of very subtle difference.


----------



## Jezikova Juha

Thanks for the clarification. I'm glad to see that another native English speaker understands the gist of the sentence and the words used.


----------

